# Super cheap broadhead target



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

I get this 2" closed cell foam for free, its made locally. A buddys uncle works at the place, they scrap the seconds. Some places that make it sell the seconds for $5 a sheet. This one is made from a 4'x 8' sheet, i cut it into 8pcs. Used some all thread I had to hold it together. My last one was made from the same foam but it was really hard and stopped arrows better at only 6 layers. This stuff is the soft kind so I Went with 8 layers. They last several years if you shoot a ton of broadheads.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Cool !! Nice to have a supplier of "seconds" I would be interested in buying the "seconds" 24x24 pcs


----------



## Thornprince (Dec 19, 2015)

Have u used field points on it, do they get stuck at all?


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats a field point on the right broadhead on the left. They pull easy. With the harder foam arrows go in half of what they do in the pic


----------



## commonfolksoutdoors (Jan 31, 2010)

How thick are the individual pieces? This seems like a very cheap, easy, sustainable build. I'd much rather build something like this or several to shoot at different yardages versus buying more targets.


----------



## commonfolksoutdoors (Jan 31, 2010)

Never mind, 2"...I'm a dumbass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhedelen (Dec 16, 2015)

Great idea!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbach (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for posting. I'm looking to get a couple more targets and this would work great.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Is that just Pink 2" insulation or what is the use at the factory you get it from?
Ches.


----------



## labrown83 (Aug 5, 2014)

Very nice, That would save me a lot of money. Just like everyone else I spend a lot of money on targets every year just to throw them out after broad head tuning.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ches said:


> Is that just Pink 2" insulation or what is the use at the factory you get it from?
> Ches.


Its polyethylene insulation. I researched the company, they make it, then use it to make packaging. They dont sell Over the counter come to find out. So if yall can find a source it works great.


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

widow maker 223 said:


> Its polyethylene insulation. I researched the company, they make it, then use it to make packaging. They dont sell Over the counter come to find out. So if yall can find a source it works great.


If this is the same as what you used, Home Depot sells it in 2x22x22 for $6 a sheet

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Future-Foa...qk3KjzGuZpmyk1WNs-FUcaAnOR8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

Sorry I think that's the wrong stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

No thats like foam chair padding.

I found this place but a little pricey. Gotta be some place online cheaper.
http://www.foambymail.com/PE6-2ACY-WH/polyethylene-foam-archery-targets.html


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

Yep just found that site. Pretty pricey indeed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I have been checking and have not found it either other than high $$ stuff. Widow Maker 223, you are lucky..

Ches.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

just get a rhinehart 18-1 for broadheads


----------



## Coltonhunter (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice job!


----------



## SpyderCrbn (Feb 22, 2015)

Would it be possible to cut and shape the foam to replace an insert on a 3d target and from your experience what type of foam would be needed for that? 
Great idea regardless!


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

You could use it to make a insert, just glue the layers together and cut to size.

Has to be other companies around the U.S. That makes this stuff. I will keep looking.


----------



## SpyderCrbn (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks, kinds of what I was thinking but never worked with it before.


----------



## BuffaloRidge Bowman (Feb 17, 2015)

Does the sheeting leave any sort of residue on the arrow shafts?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Just go to a local archery club and see if they have any old pieces of 3D targets that they may want to sell. We use the ***** end of 3D targets all the time and works great. Clubs always have old crap laying around and if they can make a few bucks off it, even better.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

BuffaloRidge Bowman said:


> Does the sheeting leave any sort of residue on the arrow shafts?


No residue at all.


----------

